# Hi



## Oak Bo (Oct 2, 2004)

:wavey: Hi everyone,

   I'd like to introduce myself to everybody here.
 I've been in the marial arts for more than 30 years, the majority of that has been in the Okinawan arts. Although I did spend a number years (late 70's to early 80's) exploring TSOK and EPAK for which, I thoroughly enjoyed as well.

   I look forward to talking with you all.

   With respect,
   Oak :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk.   I see you chose "Oak Bo" as your user name.  Is there a significance or a story with it?

- Ceicei


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 2, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Welcome to MartialTalk.   I see you chose "Oak Bo" as your user name.  Is there a significance or a story with it?
> 
> - Ceicei


  Hi Ceicei :wavey:

  No, not really..... It was just something I came up with.
  I do think it's easier than "Cocobolo bo" though....Hehehehehe :wink2:

   :asian:


----------



## Baytor (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks I.B.
  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes welcome to the forum.
I see by your profile that you do Kettlebell lifting. How did you ever start that?
Do you think it has improved your  martial arts or just you cardio, and strength trainning?


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Yes welcome to the forum.
> I see by your profile that you do Kettlebell lifting. How did you ever start that?
> Do you think it has improved your martial arts or just you cardio, and strength trainning?


 Hi Tshadowchaser, thank you for the welcome!

 I started kettlebells a number of years ago. Over the last 3 or 4 years, the K-bells seem to be getting another following in this country which is good to see IMO.

 As far as what it has done for me, I would say they do help with martial arts in both the cardio, and the strength part, plus they do provide your body with a way to except and receive "shock" and that has a direct carry over to the martial arts.
   :asian:


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome Drac!

 :asian:


----------

